# How to remove black horn button, wood wheel on '69 - Steering Wheel Swap



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello,

I have scoured all of the video's on YouTube having to do with replacing steering wheels, columns, and even replacing turn signal cancellation switches.

Problem is that none them show the removal of the black vinyl ringed PMD horn cap emblem steering wheel that I have?

I am swapping out columns for one with tilt, but I want to reuse the wood wheel on the straight column I have so I gotta take it off.

One of the YT video's with a guy talking about replacing his wood wheel on either a '66, or '67 talked about his 'trial and error' process and how he broke parts doing it that way... and that one ended up being spring steel tabs.

I was thinking it might be one held on with spring steel tabs, or maybe it could be on with a push in and twist, but with way?

Lots of video's, but go figure no much at all about removing horn buttons.

I figured one of you guys could probably help me out with this one...

Would sure appreciate it.

I just don't want to break anything doing it the dummy way...


Best regards

Lfryklu


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The Custom Sport Wheel center is a lift off piece. 
Like most it's likely stiff/stuck a blunt thin edge trim tool works well for this.

Cheers


----------

